# 04-06 GTO Judge



## Sianthis (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm shopping for a 06 GTO currently, toying with the idea of trying to recreate the judge tastefully. I have seen a few attempts not done very well that weren't well received. Any suggestions or input on how to do it and do it well?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sianthis said:


> I'm shopping for a 06 GTO currently, toying with the idea of trying to recreate the judge tastefully. I have seen a few attempts not done very well that weren't well received. Any suggestions or input on how to do it and do it well?


Welcome to the forum... I have seen some botched attempts and I have seen pics done with the 69 theme and 70 theme done both looked ok to me. I toyed with the notion of doing this. I had the Judge decals made custom for my car and got a price on having the 69 stripes made to fit the car. As much as I wanted to do I held off. I am glad I did. I did a photo shop of what I wanted and decided NO WAY. 

It's all in your taste. I have seen on ebay a guy selling the strip kit both for the 69 and 70 style. If you are going to do it, use a good quality vinyl. Beware if in the future you want to remove the stripes and badging it may leave a shadow on the surface from sun fade of paint. (depending on much sun the car gets)


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Seeing that the current GTO and the original Judge share no similarities in design, I think that any attempts to create an '04-'06 Judge would fail. They're just too different in my opinion.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

i like the stripe but wouldn't put the judge emblems on it.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Sianthis said:


> I'm shopping for a 06 GTO currently, toying with the idea of trying to recreate the judge tastefully. I have seen a few attempts not done very well that weren't well received. Any suggestions or input on how to do it and do it well?


I have never seen one attempt that even looked the least bit ok. it just doesn't belong on the new GTOs


----------



## Sianthis (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I wasn't so much thinking about the orange and the decals as much as whats under the hood. I probably would keep the car all black since anything close to the original design is not really my taste for my personal vehicle.


----------



## Charlie7859 (May 16, 2009)

*GTO Judge*

I think you should take a should take a try at it. You will only be putting vinyl stickers on and if you really don't like it, take them off.
I got some on my 05 and it looks pretty good.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

Charlie7859 said:


> I think you should take a should take a try at it. You will only be putting vinyl stickers on and if you really don't like it, take them off.
> I got some on my 05 and it looks pretty good.


that original. don't look bad at all . has taste...


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

Carousel red with a gauge set on the hood, more streamline than the original, a custom “the judge” decal that’s more modern and less 60’s 70’s bubble letters, Holden Monaro front bumper cover with a custom grill, strip down the side, and a set of rims. Won’t look nearly as good as the original but that’s what I would picture without going into fabrication, etc. Also if you’re still looking for a 2006 GTO I have one for sale.


----------



## Jrich (Feb 7, 2009)

*05 judge*

I have my 05 setup this way for now see what you think


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

Jrich said:


> I have my 05 setup this way for now see what you think


need bigger rims. other than that looks good

just my opinion.... not trying to take away any thing.


----------



## Jrich (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and yes I would like to have some 18 or 19s but it will have to wait unless someone wants to trade or buy these.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I replicated a 05 as one, Pm me if you would like pics, You are right though some people do not like the idea of a newer model, I even had a poll taken at one of the larger show events I attended, The people prefered the Judge over a stock looking one by a 96-1 vote, The car shows real well and gets attention everywhere it goes.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The Black Judge recreation looks awesome. I'm not a fan though of bringing the Judge stripe Kits to the new era goats. Something that seems to be a stretch in terms of history and in terms of what the 04-06 GTO's are.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

The 2 stripe kits that are out there I do not like at all, Thats why I created one of my own, I think if you are going to do it, You need to do it all the way, I started with the engine and worked my way back before any of the appearance mods were done, I felt The Judge needed to be set apart from the rest of the GTO's out there both in performance and the looks, I did the interior mods as well, The only thing I didn't do was the hood tach, In painting the frc's I found the paint on the Mbm was not metallic but a pearl based paint hence the purple look at night and in different shades of sunlight different hues of blue.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Seeing that the current GTO and the original Judge share no similarities in design, I think that any attempts to create an '04-'06 Judge would fail. They're just too different in my opinion.





Northeast Rod Run said:


> I have never seen one attempt that even looked the least bit ok. it just doesn't belong on the new GTOs


I agree.... 

IMHO if someone wants to recreate a judge version, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and if that is the look your after, go for it cause you should only aim to please yourself in how yer ride looks.

Sorry gents if I offend anyone, but I view a last ever Gen GTO "Judge" clone to be even more of a joke then when the GTO "Judge" was released in the late 60's. My reason is tied to the origin of the name and graphics used. As in, they came from a Sammy Davis Jr comedy skit performed on the 60's TV show "Laugh In".... dubbed, "Here Comes Da Judge. It was pure GM marketing to sell a version of the GTO as "The Groovy" ride of its time against MOPAR muscle sportin strips with BEE's and the all time popular cartoon of the day who's speedy character went, beep, beep and couldn't be stopped. Modern nostalgia aside my negative opinion has been held for 40 years, dating back to when the Judge was new and viewed within my circle of gear head friends as a cartoonishly bloated goat. The sheer worth of remaining Judge originals commands me to respect them now, but to this day I still prefer the body lines of a 65~67 over everything that followed. Fast forward to the 04~06 GTO's and they just aren't in the same league as the goats of the 60's, I believe the overall performance of my 06 is much better.

Hmmmm, wonder if Fiat has a plan to resurrect a Road Runner off the modern Challenger/ Charger platform?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

To be brief:

The Judge was created in response to the Charger that debuted in 1969. The Charger began taking market share away from the Pontiac GTO. The Judge was the answer. Long story short.... DeLorean created a group to come up with this car. The group wanted to name the car "E-T" short for Elapsed Time. The '69 Judge was first on paper with a 350 C.I. motor. DeLorean said NO way... it has to be at least a 400 C.I. motor. When the final plans were presented to DeLorean he wanted to name the car... He was liking the skit Here Come Da Judge from Rowan and Martins Laugh In. So he named it from that phrase. The car was rushed into production.

First pics of the car for advertising purposes lacked the final looks. The car was rushed into production to compete against the Charger. The car was to be a one year only model..... Sales were good but despite the intent to eliminate it... The Judge came back in 1970. Sales were not good... Mid year 1970 the Orbit Orange color was introduced to hopefully pick up sales. Orbit came from NASA's work of putting men into "ORBIT." Sales rebounded... and against the advice of the marketers to kill it off...... Ponitac went ahead with the '71 Judge. Sales tanked. If one is looking for a Judge for a $$ investment only... a 1971 Convertible one would be the pick only 17 were made. 

As far as creating a 04-06 "Judge" I have seen some.. and well.... it wasn't meant to be. If one wants one like I did at one time.... the stickers and stripes must be created to scale or it will look silly. IMO. I have seen some '69 type stripes created for the body lines of the car and they don't look too bad at all... the decals though need sized... and to pull it off they need to be reflective.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Judge decals on a new GTO just look wrong. The lines aren't right for it.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

25 plus trophies and growing with mine, I hear more positive feedback than negative at the shows, If I didn't keep placing at shows I would have changed it back to stock appearing along time ago, A majority of the negativity come's from these forums, Even up against other GTO's with the same engine mods, wheels, tint, etc,,, I still place ahead of them, I've even asked the judges there oppinions on the car, They would not change a thing on the car, So for now its not changing, and the decals and stripes are reflective just like the originals, I built this car to stand out from the rest of the GTO's and feel I have acheived that goal both at the shows and at the track.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ If your happy with your GTO, that's all that matters. 

Shows... Great reason to go for a run with the herd and critque the good, bad and fugly. I've attended 9 judged events with my bone stock goat and have driven away with 4 pieces of useless plastic for the 04~06 GTO class (see sig pic from the 09 GM Nationals at Carlisle). Just makes me laugh because all I've done so far is add a JHP gauge pod and gasoline. No matter how nice a job you have done with your GTO, at an only 04~06 GTO event that is peer judged, you might not place... only because the "Judge" stickers and stripes are 180 degrees opposite the sleeper look most last model GTO owners like about our rides. Multi/ mixed manufacture car shows and even at an all Pontiac event, I can believe you do score big. Enjoy the ride! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The Detailer said:


> 25 plus trophies and growing with mine, I hear more positive feedback than negative at the shows, If I didn't keep placing at shows I would have changed it back to stock appearing along time ago, A majority of the negativity come's from these forums, Even up against other GTO's with the same engine mods, wheels, tint, etc,,, I still place ahead of them, I've even asked the judges there oppinions on the car, They would not change a thing on the car, So for now its not changing, and the decals and stripes are reflective just like the originals, *I built this car to stand out from the rest of the GTO's *and feel I have acheived that goal both at the shows and at the track.


That's what its all about when customizing. 
Post some pics of it!! 

After I ordered mine, I was told by the dealership Pontiac was contemplating bringing out a Judge. I told them to put me on the list, I want one.

Of course this was all before the cold reception from the masses derailed any kind of notion of Pontiac extending the new GTO.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The Detailer said:


> 25 plus trophies and growing with mine, I hear more positive feedback than negative at the shows, If I didn't keep placing at shows I would have changed it back to stock appearing along time ago, A majority of the negativity come's from these forums, Even up against other GTO's with the same engine mods, wheels, tint, etc,,, I still place ahead of them, I've even asked the judges there oppinions on the car, They would not change a thing on the car, So for now its not changing, and the decals and stripes are reflective just like the originals, I built this car to stand out from the rest of the GTO's and feel I have acheived that goal both at the shows and at the track.


Post some pictures of your ride.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

The only reason I did this one this way was because I was told that SLP was going to be doing The Judge, In the end Pontiac axed the whole idea because they owned the rights still to The Judge moniker, So I just finished what they started,I used all the parts I could get from SLP that were available ZL402 shortblock, SLP lts, x-pipe and LM 1's,Vigilante stall converter, BMR driveshaft, loop, axle's, stubs, harrop cover, Diablo sport predator tuner, AFM dyno tune, Carbon fiber by design dash inserts, Phoenix Graphics for the decals, PFYC for the glovebox emblem, Nitto dr's, I ordered all the parts before taking delivery of the car, So this car has been a Judge from day one, The Dealership has been on board from ordering the car to installing some of the parts and backing up the warranty for any problems I have had, The Ford dealership did the tune on their in house Dynojet after I had problems getting it to run only because the software for the tune wasn't available yet from Diablo, Many thanks to the people that helped in the build. I've been having trouble getting the pics to load so will try to post a link to my photobucket for the pics.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm having a terrible time trying to get the pics to load from Photobucket, I can get them to upload in the avatar and the sig, Any help would be appreciated I'm such a noob at this computer stuff, Thanks.


----------



## EVIL_LIES_S2K (Nov 4, 2009)

So, I think you can make the judge. The donts though- First, The judge Emblem was made for its Time 60s-70s Its 2009 use this GEN format! Second, Strips where made to the curves of the body! Third, there was never a Judge made! So you can't but can go wrong! Remember if your stickers look Groovey your wrong! Also if there was a Judge I see Matte Black Decals blending into the black paint of the body into Black chrome Decals and a deap throtty exhaust! What do you see!


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

EVIL_LIES_S2K said:


> So, I think you can make the judge. The donts though- First, The judge Emblem was made for its Time 60s-70s Its 2009 use this GEN format! Second, Strips where made to the curves of the body! Third, there was never a Judge made! So you can't but can go wrong! Remember if your stickers look Groovey your wrong! Also if there was a Judge I see Matte Black Decals blending into the black paint of the body into Black chrome Decals and a deap throtty exhaust! What do you see!


Stop already, Your making my head hurt, I see some very bad english, As for the throaty exhaust that was covered along time ago, As far as the graphics they do contour to the curve's of the body, As far as performance got that covered to, What's done already will stay as it is, I'm pleased with my car and that's all that really matters, I see alot of mods other people do that I don't agree with, But that's their choice, I made mine and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

i hat 2 sound like a teecher but if everione just read there posters once befour submitting, all us reeders would have a bet ter understanding of there toughts.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, in some cases.....maybe not!


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd love to hear you say it in a New York accent, Love it.Punctuation check.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> i hat 2 sound like a teecher but if everione just read there posters once befour submitting, all us reeders would have a bet ter understanding of there toughts.


Right back at yea! :confused


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok I think I got the picture's to load in the photo gallery, Waiting on them to be approved, Enjoy.


----------



## GTO 06 (Feb 4, 2008)

if you do create a judge for 04-06 it should be a supercharged or turbo car something with 500 plus hp.and should be have SAP i think the SAP should have come with the stripping kit...just my thoughts...


----------

